
Latency is Everywhere and it Costs You Sales - How to Crush it - pbnaidu
http://highscalability.com/latency-everywhere-and-it-costs-you-sales-how-crush-it
======
patrickg-zill
Actually the one thing that DOES reduce latency is never mentioned - the
network you are connecting to.

Smaller players like Internap charge you more, in return they deliver the
lowest-latency bandwidth possible. They do this by contiuously tuning their
BGP (routing) setups and make sure to buy direct routes to most big suppliers,
like Level3, ATT, NTT (Japan), Cogent, TeliaSonera etc. etc. Thus the mix you
get, is a tuned mix of 5 to 7 other suppliers.

~~~
lsc
The difference you are speaking of is a small number of millaseconds. Maybe
the difference between 50 and 80ms. this might make a difference if you are
doing something like trading stocks... but for most webapps, your database is
way slower than that. 20ms lag in loading a http page is not going to be
noticed by anyone.

------
ojbyrne
Bookmarked not only because its a nice article but because it has tons of
interesting looking links.

------
rw
Spellcheck next time.

